# Smelly paws!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza's paws are really smelly! Her body doesn't smell at all but the paws! :-X
Should I clean it every day after the walk or you think she has some problem?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She doesn't have a problem. She's perfectly normal, I'm sure! Here's an older thread from May of last year about dog aroma, and it's pretty funny! See if you don't agree. --

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1849.0.html

Do they smell like popcorn, or maybe Fritos corn chips? I don't think you need to wash them every day. In fact, that might dry them out.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree, paws smell like popcorn or fresh cut grass. 

I place Sam in the laundry tub and brush the dirt out from under his nails and paws under running water. 
Stareted this habit last year when Sam was just a baby and had to go pee in the rain and mud.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I just sniffed both Astro's and Zsa Zsa's paws. They don't smell at all??? I must be kissed on the proverbial!!  they run through all sorts of horrible stuff, but they don't smell at all?? 

Now.. there arses (ass's for you mericans) ................. they are rank! Putrid!! Matter of fact, I just heard the unmistakable sound of wooshing air as I hit the post key. Hence the edit... and it didn't take long to fill the van with something so thick you could cut it up and give people slices!!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby's paws definitely smell like fritos.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ha ha! ;D
Thanks *mswhipple* for the link! It was very funny to read it! I almost pulled it back up just for a laugh!

So guess what, I went for a sniff around this morning... 
I didn't have to smell too close to be honest that's how strong the paw smell is. 
Sure it is somewhere between popcorn and a few days old cut grass. lol 8). Just a lot more intense! 

I checked it out but I don't see anything unnatural on it so I guess that's just the way it is. 
She regularly chews and licks her nails and paws.

*Ozkar* you didn't have to smell their arse...  Elza throws stinky bombs at us too!!! Her favourite position is during stretching!!!  lol


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

This post is hysterical. I can't wait to get home today and sniff my babies' paws!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE the way their paws smell!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I wonder how many members have been sniffing paws?? ;D ;D ;D, (I sniffed Ruby's but couldn't smell anything)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I suppose their paws just smell of the things that they have just stood in..I guess they are not to be sniffed at.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Darcy1311, then I guess my dog has been standing in...LOTS OF CORN CHIPS!! HAHA ;D

I like the smell too! Haha


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> Darcy1311, then I guess my dog has been standing in...LOTS OF CORN CHIPS!! HAHA ;D
> 
> I like the smell too! Haha


 Very sad and a very strange practice..


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hilarious old post! I just leant over to give H a good sniff.. and then he broke wind. Yuck. That's why we call him the H-bomb :-\


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yup! Sophie and Pacsirta's paws have always smelled! I call them the "schweatty pawz" 8)


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Never ever occurred to me to smell his paws - but, BECAUSE of this thread I did it.

Fritos all the way. Or corn chips, that is the smell clear as clear could be. Very interesting!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

This is so funny. My 10 week old puppy is laying here beside me and I just had to smell his paws. And yes they smell like corn chips! He doesn't even go for walks yet so the smell is literally just from our garden and house! That's a bit worrying lol!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

lol, now wait for the real outdoor stuff, like horse apples, cowpies, deer kibble and more, lol and thats what they like to try and eat, let alone step in.

Joe


----------

